# looking to change things up food wise



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

right im looking to start eating more mince now as a change to chicken in my diet but tryin to think of some decent meals to eat through the day to get it in.

problem being im in the work van from around half 6 till anywhere between half 3 and 7ish depending on the day. cant imagine mince being very nice cold to be honest so is there anyone else in the same situation that manages to get round it ?

could always ask the customers if i could use there microwave at every job but i dont think it would be appreciated :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

no1 eats mince? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cold mince tastes like sh*t to me mate so l feel your pain.

If l HAD to eat it then l would add some brown sauce jst to make it edible !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

take chicken fish and eggs to work.. save mince for when your home !!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i had a feeling it would mate thats why i dont fancy trying it lol. if i have to i'll just stick to chicken but thought it might be nice to change it up a bit and try something new. bound to be someone on here that does it


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah i was eating a hell of a lot of chicken and ive switched to more lean beef mince and turkey mince (turkey breast mince if i can find it). They are both really good IMO and easier / quicker to eat but i only ever have them warm with rice, so sauce but i sprinkle seasoning on the top. I cant imagine they taste that good cold though...

Can you get some sort of cigarette lighter to mains plug converter/transformer thing and put a small microwave in ur van? if those things even exist and if you have space in your van :tongue:

************************************************************

Here u go something like this maybe:

http://www.in-car-stuff.com/shop/power-express-watt-mains-inverter-240v-800w-peak-p-39.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-Automotive-RINV500-Powersource-Inverter/dp/B0007VZ6VA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1333889648&sr=1-1


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> i had a feeling it would mate thats why i dont fancy trying it lol. if i have to i'll just stick to chicken but thought it might be nice to change it up a bit and try something new. bound to be someone on here that does it


Lots of people will mate, they have no sense of taste tho clearly.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> take chicken fish and eggs to work.. save mince for when your home !!


im barely home mate thats the trouble lol by the time i finish, get home, get to the gym get back home i just wanna jump on the missus , roll over and go to sleep lol i'd say 80 percent of my eating is at work. like i say if i have to i'll just stick to what i do now.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cold mine isn't the best.

You can keep it warn in a thermos flask but will need a big one for a 250g portion esp if you want some carbs in there too. Luckily I work in an office with a microwave and a relaxed boss.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah i was eating a hell of a lot of chicken and ive switched to more lean beef mince and turkey mince (turkey breast mince if i can find it). They are both really good IMO and easier / quicker to eat but i only ever have them warm with rice, so sauce but i sprinkle seasoning on the top. I cant imagine they taste that good cold though...
> 
> Can you get some sort of cigarette lighter to mains plug converter/transformer thing and put a small microwave in ur van? if those things even exist and if you have space in your van :tongue:


i honestly thought about some sort of heater to plug into the *** lighter but couldnt find anything, maybe i should invent one and i wouldnt need to work . hmmmm lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

m575 said:


> i honestly thought about some sort of heater to plug into the *** lighter but couldnt find anything, maybe i should invent one and i wouldnt need to work . hmmmm lol


make it into a soup mate and keep it in a flask.....

buy a beef joint and eat that instead of mince ?? i normally do this monday and have roast beef sarnies from the rest of the beef from sunday thats ok cold...

Why mince mate is it cos of price ??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

m575 said:


> i honestly thought about some sort of heater to plug into the *** lighter but couldnt find anything, maybe i should invent one and i wouldnt need to work . hmmmm lol


Check my post again mate i found some links and edited it. As long as u get a microwave that is the same or less wattage than the converter then ur van wont catch on fire when ur at the loo with ur food warming up in the microwave lol!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> buy a beef joint and eat that instead of mince ??


This works well. Chop a big joint into steak size chunks and cook in a slow cooker over night... beaut!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> make it into a soup mate and keep it in a flask.....
> 
> buy a beef joint and eat that instead of mince ?? i normally do this monday and have roast beef sarnies from the rest of the beef from sunday thats ok cold...
> 
> Why mince mate is it cos of price ??


not gonna lie price does come in to it but just because i love the stuff and its different really. dont think its gonna be practical though is it lol. things like eggs fish and chicken are all fine cold so theres no problem with them but im sure your all aware its nice to have something different once in a while .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i would have cold roast beef then mate... and i would also look at a good thermos for mince ....

tins of corned beef are nice too !!!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i would have cold roast beef then mate... and i would also look at a good thermos for mince ....
> 
> tins of corned beef are nice too !!!


is there a formula for working out a gram to litre ratio so i know how much i can get in one :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

m575 said:


> is there a formula for working out a gram to litre ratio so i know how much i can get in one :lol: :lol:


just make it up in a big pan... make it nice with a nice gravy too.. then tip it into thermos till full.. freeze the rest until you want it again !!! simples


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> just make it up in a big pan... make it nice with a nice gravy too.. then tip it into thermos till full.. freeze the rest until you want it again !!! simples


or just buy two thermos's lol im so dull sometimes.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cold mince, loads of fresh corriander, red onion, tex mex seasoning, salt, pepper maybe tomatoes. Lovely


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

although now im gonna have to get up for work earlier to cook the stuff haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> Cold mince, loads of fresh corriander, red onion, tex mex seasoning, salt, pepper maybe tomatoes. Lovely


watch your salt intake with all that

Beef , tex mex seasoning is high in salt anyway, and then adding more salt..

hope your not on dbol aswell lol you will look like the goodyear blimp !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

m575 said:


> although now im gonna have to get up for work earlier to cook the stuff haha


takes no more than 15 minutes to throw some mince together mate !!!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> Cold mince, loads of fresh corriander, red onion, tex mex seasoning, salt, pepper maybe tomatoes. Lovely


i am a sucker for red onions!



flinty90 said:


> takes no more than 15 minutes to throw some mince together mate !!!


i know mate im just a lazy cvnt :lol:


----------

